# Help with C4500 ride



## z55chev (Aug 14, 2009)

We currently have a 2005 C4500 4X4 with a links air ride system that rides very rough.  The front end hitting bumps is like the old straight axel Fords and the rear end follows suit.   Is there any place or company that does modifications or has anything that will help?


----------



## marineman (Aug 14, 2009)

I've never worked on an ambulance that has air ride but when I drove semi's most had an adjustable pressure valve. Look around and see if you can dial down the pressure in the airbags a bit, should help a bit.


----------



## z55chev (Aug 15, 2009)

No it doesn't have an air pressure valve to adjust.  Also I should have been clearer it just has the air ride on the back and on the front just the straight axel mounted directly to the leaf springs.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 15, 2009)

These are not made for a smooth ride they are made for work.  Honestly most services have no need to get heavier than a 3500.  

To smooth it out will require you contact a suspension expert and spend lots of money.


----------

